# Odd Steering on 2012 Cruze - Anyone else with this problem?



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Try a different dealership. Steering problems may be mechanical in nature and not recorded by the computer system.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

mchurch said:


> I've had my 2012 Cruze since March of this year and basically love it; however, I'm having a problem with the steering which seems to be getting worse. When on the interstate, cruising around 70 mph, the steering intermittently and with no pattern becomes loose and a bit jerky. The car acutally jerks a little one way or the other and when this happens, the steering is not nearly as responsive - it has slack in it which is not present any other time. This problem is getting worse, but when I took it to the service department, I was told there's nothing wrong since the computer 'said everything was fine'.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this issue?



mchurch,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. When you took your Cruze into your dealer did the service department take it for a drive to try to duplicate your concerns? I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name and VIN? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Blue2012Cruze (Nov 11, 2012)

I have a 2012 Cruze which I bought last October and I am now having the same problem. At speeds of 55mph and above. But the last couple days it has gotten worse and at lower speeds. Steering gets a loose spot and the car will drift to either side and when I correct it, the steering tightens back to normal then does it again. There is no play in the steering wheel but rather it feels as if there is something going on with the Rack or Steering Assist. Had a lot of problems with Steering Columns in the previous Chevy which I traded in on the Cruze and by the way the steering is acting on the Cruze I know it's definately not the column. Any word on the cause? GM needs to take a look at this issue because this is dangerous when in heavy traffic. I've met several Cruze owners that has several complaints about steering issues of the same nature.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Have any of you who have experienced this filed a NHTSA report?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Mine started this last time I was on a really long (4 hr) drive. Hasn't done it since and I haven't filed a complaint or even bothered to take it to the dealer because i know it's not going to "act up" for them to see.


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Blue2012Cruze said:


> I have a 2012 Cruze which I bought last October and I am now having the same problem. At speeds of 55mph and above. But the last couple days it has gotten worse and at lower speeds. Steering gets a loose spot and the car will drift to either side and when I correct it, the steering tightens back to normal then does it again. There is no play in the steering wheel but rather it feels as if there is something going on with the Rack or Steering Assist. Had a lot of problems with Steering Columns in the previous Chevy which I traded in on the Cruze and by the way the steering is acting on the Cruze I know it's definately not the column. Any word on the cause? GM needs to take a look at this issue because this is dangerous when in heavy traffic. I've met several Cruze owners that has several complaints about steering issues of the same nature.




Blue2012Cruze,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. Have you had your dealer look into this for you? If you have not I would suggest that you have the dealer look into this for you. Please keep me posted on the progress with this issue. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## tsmith (Dec 4, 2012)

*Steering issues*

I have same problem with my 2012 Chevy Cruze. It has 25k miles on it and the first 22K mile it drove smooth. Now the steering is sticking when driving over 55 miles and hour. It also seem loose at other times. I took it into the dealer and they state nothing is wrong with it. It did not do this for 22k miles and now it does. Something has to be wrong with it!!! I drive it everyday and I know that something is different with the steering. It mostly sticks on the interstate when correcting to stay in your lane.


----------



## smash (Dec 10, 2011)

I also have this issue. More noticeable at highway speeds like you all have pointed out. Mine is most noticeable while driving straight and slowly begin to turn the wheel, the car doesn't turn, then it quickly pulls in the direction of the wheel. You can also turn the wheel left-right multiple times back and forth about 10 degree max both directions and the steering doesn't respond. So far, this hasnt caused any problems as the corrections are somewhat minor, but it still seems very weird.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

tsmith said:


> I have same problem with my 2012 Chevy Cruze. It has 25k miles on it and the first 22K mile it drove smooth. Now the steering is sticking when driving over 55 miles and hour. It also seem loose at other times. I took it into the dealer and they state nothing is wrong with it. It did not do this for 22k miles and now it does. Something has to be wrong with it!!! I drive it everyday and I know that something is different with the steering. It mostly sticks on the interstate when correcting to stay in your lane.


Contact Stacy (poster above you - Chevy Customer Service) and have her set up a visit with your dealer.

Mine has been terrible, and she set up an appointment for me with another and will oversee the progress on my case.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

I had a similar problem way back in the day with an '88 Isuzu Impulse - it was the steering rack mounts. The bushings were worn and the rack would physically move back and forth before engaging. Now that car had a lot more miles, but loose brackets could be a problem. Just throwing that out there. This, from what I've read here, isn't exactly the same. I suspect a problem with the electric power assist. That probably entails a steering rack replacement, most likely under warranty (if you can).

BTW, I'm not having this problem at 26800 miles.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

tsmith said:


> I have same problem with my 2012 Chevy Cruze. It has 25k miles on it and the first 22K mile it drove smooth. Now the steering is sticking when driving over 55 miles and hour. It also seem loose at other times. I took it into the dealer and they state nothing is wrong with it. It did not do this for 22k miles and now it does. Something has to be wrong with it!!! I drive it everyday and I know that something is different with the steering. It mostly sticks on the interstate when correcting to stay in your lane.





smash said:


> I also have this issue. More noticeable at highway speeds like you all have pointed out. Mine is most noticeable while driving straight and slowly begin to turn the wheel, the car doesn't turn, then it quickly pulls in the direction of the wheel. You can also turn the wheel left-right multiple times back and forth about 10 degree max both directions and the steering doesn't respond. So far, this hasnt caused any problems as the corrections are somewhat minor, but it still seems very weird.




I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as being able to assist you with your concerns. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

you need the steering rack replaced. Been there with the exact same symptoms. Unfortunatley, it fixed the problem for exactly 8 months before starting all over again.


----------



## br807 (Dec 18, 2012)

I just purchased my 2012 cruze in October. I am experiencing the same Catch in the steering while driving straight on the eway. It sticks while adjusting for drift. This is disturbing me.


----------



## br807 (Dec 18, 2012)

*same here*

Has anyone found out what is wrong with the steering? I bought a 2012 cruze in October and I am experiencing the same problem. While driving straight on the expressway the steering wheel "catches" when adjusting for drift. I plan on going into the dealership in a couple of weeks but I'd like to have some ideas of what is wrong. Trying to "duplicate" is going to be tough because the dealership is in Petoskey and there isn't an expressway near there. Thanks.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

As said above, it's a defective rack. GM will be issuing a technical service bulletin about it early next year. 

They should replace your steering rack and update the software as well. 

Mine exhibited this at speeds above 60 when going dead straight for 5-10 seconds. Ask to drive it with a service advisor and see if you can duplicate it. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

br807 said:


> Has anyone found out what is wrong with the steering? I bought a 2012 cruze in October and I am experiencing the same problem. While driving straight on the expressway the steering wheel "catches" when adjusting for drift. I plan on going into the dealership in a couple of weeks but I'd like to have some ideas of what is wrong. Trying to "duplicate" is going to be tough because the dealership is in Petoskey and there isn't an expressway near there. Thanks.



br807,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## smash (Dec 10, 2011)

I am planning to bring this issue up with dealer in the near future, as soon as they get the coolant smell taken care of. How are you explaining it to the dealer? The "catch" in the steering is impossible to recreate on demand.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have that same situation with my 2012 Eco. I experience that same sympton during 5 to 10 seconds of straight driving then adjusting for drift. I'm going to be stopping by my dealership this morning to address this issue as well.

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I have the same issue. Fortunately I have time under warranty to wait for the TSB. It's not a big issue, even in the snow we just had.


----------



## bbdhomer (Jun 20, 2012)

Car details in my signature.

My car was doing this 'minor locking' at approximately 12,000KM (~7500 MILES) to 14,000KM (~9000miles), before the first 'maintenance service' or 'tire rotation'. I performed an early oil change so my dealer recommended me to do the maintenance a bit later than usual.

Anyway, what I want to explain first is what *actually* happened:

Let's say you're driving straight on a highway.
100-120km/hr (60-70MPH).
You're on CC (cruise).
Heat is on, set at defrost - at about level 1 (heat gauge is at max).
You notice that your car needs to be aligned within the boundaries of your lane. 
You swerve the steering a bit to the left (or right) ~roughly 5 degrees, and the car won't necessarily respond to this movement within 2.5 degrees worth of rotation, but the remaining 2.5 degrees responds perfectly. It's as if the steering gets 'locked up' during the initial 2.5 degrees

Is this what you guys have been going noticing?

It's such a small and sensitive issue (AND so hard to spot) that only daily-drivers would even care to notice. Fact is, these small things are what can turn into big accidents. For me, it's a MAJOR safety issue - and I just had to get it addressed.

So, I went to my dealership. The advisor did seem a bit worried at first but like others he also repeated the same line: "if there are no codes, no problems usually". He recommended me to come in on another day for a test drive and he'd have one of the service mechanics go for a test drive. They performed the regular maintenance, which included tire rotation - and well, guess what? The issue is gone. Could it have been the tires?! Tread? I mean it hasn't happened in the past week so far, but I've been testing it on a daily basis. I even asked the advisor to check for a TSB - but nothing was there. 

jblackburn, can you please update us with a TSB when it comes out in Jan (hopefully)?


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

bbdhomer said:


> Car details in my signature.
> 
> My car was doing this 'minor locking' at approximately 12,000KM (~7500 MILES) to 14,000KM (~9000miles), before the first 'maintenance service' or 'tire rotation'. I performed an early oil change so my dealer recommended me to do the maintenance a bit later than usual.
> 
> ...




I've been trying to get the exact problem solved as well. Dealership can replicate and no codes have are showing though.

I'm just a little bit east of you, what dealership are you doing to?


----------



## bbdhomer (Jun 20, 2012)

jstoner22 said:


> I've been trying to get the exact problem solved as well. Dealership can replicate and no codes have are showing though.
> 
> I'm just a little bit east of you, what dealership are you doing to?


Oh wow!

I go to:

Hogan Chevrolet
5000 Sheppard Avenue East Scarborough, ON M1S 4L9

I haven't gone for a test drive yet as I myself have stopped experiencing this problem (for now).
Which dealership are you going to?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't think any codes are ever going to show with this issue. That's the problem with most dealerships today - too dependent on the computers.


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

bbdhomer said:


> Oh wow!
> 
> I go to:
> 
> ...


Boyer (in pickering => kingston rd./whites rd.)

I was thinking it might make sense to go to another nearby dealership that has actually had another person come in with the same issue.
I'll remember Hogan for the future.


----------



## smash (Dec 10, 2011)

bbdhomer said:


> Car details in my signature.
> 
> My car was doing this 'minor locking' at approximately 12,000KM (~7500 MILES) to 14,000KM (~9000miles), before the first 'maintenance service' or 'tire rotation'. I performed an early oil change so my dealer recommended me to do the maintenance a bit later than usual.
> 
> ...


Yes, this is the exact issue I am having with the steering. I am not sure what effect tire rotations would have on this issue, but I have had my tires rotated twice (by the dealership) at each oil change. The problem has been there for as long as I can recall. I have 15,XXX miles on the car. 

It looks like I will need to convince a tech to go for a test drive/ride for them to see the issue.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Trying a tire rotation is worth it. I have seen tires make the car's steering go slightly strange. This doesn't seem to be one of those times, however.


----------



## br807 (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't know how to contact you. I am new to this site. Please advise. I will be going to my dealership the first week in January. I have called GM at 1-800-521-7300 to speak with the manufacturer and I was talking to someone in Buenos Ares. I could not understand him.


----------



## br807 (Dec 18, 2012)

How do I contact you?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

br807, if you click a user's name you will get an option to send them a Private Message. That's the best way to contact someone else on the forum.


----------



## br807 (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you obermd. Sent you a message, I hope.


----------



## ithnkzo (Jan 10, 2013)

UP TO THIS POINT HIGH PRAISE FOR THE CRUZE IN GENERAL BUT I RECENTLY NOTICED MY 2012 CHEVY CRUZE ECO HAS BEGUN TO HAVE SIMILAR STEERING ISSUES. THIS BEGAN AT AROUND 19000 MILES AND BEGAN SOMETIME AFTER THE OIL PAN RECALL WORK WAS DONE AT THE DEALER . (BUT APPROXIMATELY 6000 MILES AFTER THAT SO I CAN'T DEFINITELY ATTRIBUTE IT TO THAT). TIRE ROTATION WAS RECENTLY PERFORMED AT THE DEALER AS WELL. THE CAR HAS A SLIGHT PULL IN ONE DIRECTION AND WHEN THE STEERING IS CORRECTED THERE IS A PERCEPTIBLE "JERK" TO THE OTHER DIRECTION. SIMILAR TO A STEERING WHEEL POSITION SENSOR SYMPTOM I HAD ON AN OLDER VEHICLE. FEELS LIKE THE POWER STEERING "SKIPS" OR HAS A DEAD SPOT. THE CAR IS WITH THE DEALER NOW. WE'LL SEE WHAT THEY SAY. i PLAN TO BRING A PRINTOUT OF THIS BLOG IF THEY STATE THERE IS NO PROBLEM


----------



## ithnkzo (Jan 10, 2013)

I am providing an update to my original post. . . I took the car to the dealer and he called back in a few hours and indicated he couldn't duplicate my problem. I basically told him to keep the car a bit longer and try harder. I also informed him that other Cruze owners are experiencing the very same problem on this site and at the NHTSA site (Search for a Complaint | Safercar.gov | NHTSA) . He asked if he could drive the car home that evening and I gave him permission. The next morning I got a call and he indicated that he had in fact duplicated the issue and was in contact with the GM National Service Center. He indicated that they afre aware of this issue and instructed the dealer to replace the steering rack but also indicated that while this corrects the issue on some cars it could be related to a steering column issue as well. Plan now is to pick the car up tomorrow and monitor to see if it corrected the problem. Stay tuned!


----------



## Jordy927 (Jan 4, 2013)

mchurch said:


> I've had my 2012 Cruze since March of this year and basically love it; however, I'm having a problem with the steering which seems to be getting worse. When on the interstate, cruising around 70 mph, the steering intermittently and with no pattern becomes loose and a bit jerky. The car acutally jerks a little one way or the other and when this happens, the steering is not nearly as responsive - it has slack in it which is not present any other time. This problem is getting worse, but when I took it to the service department, I was told there's nothing wrong since the computer 'said everything was fine'.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this issue?


I have had the steering pull to the left for no reason, like the alignment was off...lasted for one evening and the next morning...than went away and hasn't returned.

Electric steering maybe...dunno. If it returns, than I'll bring it in.


----------



## DeeCruze (Jan 21, 2012)

Did you guys get a tire rotation? maybe they rotated the tires wrong


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I drove the car 240 miles over the weekend, and I can report that I also noticed this issue. It's very minor, but it's annoying nonetheless on a car with such few miles. I'll take it to the dealership next time I have some free time so they can look at it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

ithnkzo said:


> I am providing an update to my original post. . . I took the car to the dealer and he called back in a few hours and indicated he couldn't duplicate my problem. I basically told him to keep the car a bit longer and try harder. I also informed him that other Cruze owners are experiencing the very same problem on this site and at the NHTSA site (Search for a Complaint | Safercar.gov | NHTSA) . He asked if he could drive the car home that evening and I gave him permission. The next morning I got a call and he indicated that he had in fact duplicated the issue and was in contact with the GM National Service Center. He indicated that they afre aware of this issue and instructed the dealer to replace the steering rack but also indicated that while this corrects the issue on some cars it could be related to a steering column issue as well. Plan now is to pick the car up tomorrow and monitor to see if it corrected the problem. Stay tuned!


If they provided a TSB or other information, please post it here for us to see. I'd like to get more information on it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jordy927 said:


> I have had the steering pull to the left for no reason, like the alignment was off...lasted for one evening and the next morning...than went away and hasn't returned.
> 
> Electric steering maybe...dunno. If it returns, than I'll bring it in.


This is more likely due to something dragging on one of the wheels. Ice buildup behind the wheel can do this. My Lancer did this (and acted like it needed balancing) every time it snowed. I tracked it down to ice on the backside of the wheels.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I drove the car 240 miles over the weekend, and I can report that I also noticed this issue. It's very minor, but it's annoying nonetheless on a car with such few miles. I'll take it to the dealership next time I have some free time so they can look at it.


Ask a technician to go for a drive with you. Get up to 55+ mph and go in a straight line for 10+ seconds without touching the wheel. It will then get "stuck". 

They will have to duplicate the issue on their own of course, but those are the conditions that you have to explain to them or it won't do it and they'll call back with "no problem found".


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

obermd said:


> This is more likely due to something dragging on one of the wheels. Ice buildup behind the wheel can do this. My Lancer did this (and acted like it needed balancing) every time it snowed. I tracked it down to ice on the backside of the wheels.


It's definitely not something like that, nor an alignment issue. It is definitely in the power steering system. I'm going to take mine in next week to have it looked at. It seems to be more pronounced when the car has warmed up, so it could be some type of heat-related electrical problem.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ithnkzo said:


> I am providing an update to my original post. . . I took the car to the dealer and he called back in a few hours and indicated he couldn't duplicate my problem. I basically told him to keep the car a bit longer and try harder. I also informed him that other Cruze owners are experiencing the very same problem on this site and at the NHTSA site (Search for a Complaint | Safercar.gov | NHTSA) . He asked if he could drive the car home that evening and I gave him permission. The next morning I got a call and he indicated that he had in fact duplicated the issue and was in contact with the GM National Service Center. He indicated that they afre aware of this issue and instructed the dealer to replace the steering rack but also indicated that while this corrects the issue on some cars it could be related to a steering column issue as well. Plan now is to pick the car up tomorrow and monitor to see if it corrected the problem. Stay tuned!


I wouldn't be surprised if it's a steering column issue. A lot of cars have a feedback system in the steering column/steering gear to prevent small movements in the steering wheel from resulting in dramatic changes in the steering direction while on the highway. This really feels to me like this feedback mechanism is what's sticking. No one has reported the problem at low speeds when power assisted steering is used heavily. If this were the steering rack itself, I would expect to feel the notch whenever I do light slalom turning while staying in the lane. I don't feel the notch in this case, just smooth steering response from side to side. Also, at least one person has said the dealer re-flashed part of their car's computer system - again making me believe the car is misreading a sensor in the steering column.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

socalcruze said:


> It's definitely not something like that, nor an alignment issue. It is definitely in the power steering system. I'm going to take mine in next week to have it looked at. It seems to be more pronounced when the car has warmed up, so it could be some type of heat-related electrical problem.


Let us know what they find.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Ask a technician to go for a drive with you. Get up to 55+ mph and go in a straight line for 10+ seconds without touching the wheel. It will then get "stuck".
> 
> They will have to duplicate the issue on their own of course, but those are the conditions that you have to explain to them or it won't do it and they'll call back with "no problem found".


A while back when my struts were replaced under the warranty, I discovered that they used the wrong spring number which raised the front end of my car just over half an inch. I took it back and they replaced the struts and springs without any question. It's worth noting that I was able to get the first set of struts straight from GM 2 months before any dealership could order them for anyone else. I don't think I'll have a problem getting this one resolved. It's just not a huge priority for me as it doesn't bother me enough to go through the inconvenience of dropping off my car.


----------



## 01sleeperZ (Oct 19, 2011)

My 2012 Eco manual is now alittle over a year old and 22k miles, and it is doing this also. I only notice it on the highway, and only after it seems to have been on the highway for a while (like 15 min or more). The first couple of times I noticed it, I thought the road was untrue and it was following imperfections in the road. My adult son borrowed the car for a highway trip last week, and noticed it and really disliked it. I had not commented on it to him. I wondered originally if my struts were some of the bad ones, but I thought my car was supposed to be late enough to miss the strut issue. I'll want to follow this issue and see what Chevy comes up with.


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

obermd said:


> Let us know what they find.


If they'll give me a loaner for a few days, I'm going to offer to let them keep the car for awhile so they can get an engineer down to take a look at it and really diagnose the problem, even if they have to instrument-up the car to do it. I'm concerned that any fix they offer be the real fix, not something that will mask an underlying different issue. I'd like to help GM actually find the problem. I really like the Cruze, but this problem is annoying.


----------



## Jordy927 (Jan 4, 2013)

obermd said:


> This is more likely due to something dragging on one of the wheels. Ice buildup behind the wheel can do this. My Lancer did this (and acted like it needed balancing) every time it snowed. I tracked it down to ice on the backside of the wheels.


I live in Victoria BC...only ice here is whats in my freezer. The wheel would actually turn when I let it go at speed or sitting still. Actually sitting still it would go up to 90*...Than nothing...that was about 5k km ago.

It wasn't hard to hold on to...just had to apply a little force to stay straight.


Just weird. If there were a large empty parking lot, I'm sure I could have done a large lazy circle. But like I said....nothing after...I have 52K km on the car now...that was the one and only steering issue.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ithnkzo said:


> I am providing an update to my original post. . . I took the car to the dealer and he called back in a few hours and indicated he couldn't duplicate my problem. I basically told him to keep the car a bit longer and try harder. I also informed him that other Cruze owners are experiencing the very same problem on this site and at the NHTSA site (Search for a Complaint | Safercar.gov | NHTSA) . He asked if he could drive the car home that evening and I gave him permission. The next morning I got a call and he indicated that he had in fact duplicated the issue and was in contact with the GM National Service Center. He indicated that they afre aware of this issue and instructed the dealer to replace the steering rack but also indicated that while this corrects the issue on some cars it could be related to a steering column issue as well. Plan now is to pick the car up tomorrow and monitor to see if it corrected the problem. Stay tuned!



ithnkzo,
I am happy to hear that your dealer is getting this issue addressed for you. Please keep me posted with the progress. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

socalcruze said:


> It's definitely not something like that, nor an alignment issue. It is definitely in the power steering system. I'm going to take mine in next week to have it looked at. It seems to be more pronounced when the car has warmed up, so it could be some type of heat-related electrical problem.



socalcruze,
Please keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

01sleeperZ said:


> My 2012 Eco manual is now alittle over a year old and 22k miles, and it is doing this also. I only notice it on the highway, and only after it seems to have been on the highway for a while (like 15 min or more). The first couple of times I noticed it, I thought the road was untrue and it was following imperfections in the road. My adult son borrowed the car for a highway trip last week, and noticed it and really disliked it. I had not commented on it to him. I wondered originally if my struts were some of the bad ones, but I thought my car was supposed to be late enough to miss the strut issue. I'll want to follow this issue and see what Chevy comes up with.


01sleeperZ,
I would recommend that you have your dealer look into this for you. I would also like you to keep me posted on this. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## 2012CruzeRS (Feb 13, 2012)

I am having the same exact problem with my 2012 cruze. Have 12000 miles on it. Seems to be getting worse over the last few weeks. I even noticed the "dead spot" for lack of a better term in the steering while sitting stopped at a red light and giving the wheel a little back and forth shake. But like mentioned above though, its really noticible and annoying while driving in a straight line at +/- 50 mph. Starts to drift and the steering wheel feels like its stuck. I rotated my tires at 5000 and 10000 mile but did it again just to see if anything changed and it didn't so that theory is out.


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

TSB for steering module->
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/11164-nhtsa-power-steering-module.html


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

2012CruzeRS said:


> I am having the same exact problem with my 2012 cruze. Have 12000 miles on it. Seems to be getting worse over the last few weeks. I even noticed the "dead spot" for lack of a better term in the steering while sitting stopped at a red light and giving the wheel a little back and forth shake. But like mentioned above though, its really noticible and annoying while driving in a straight line at +/- 50 mph. Starts to drift and the steering wheel feels like its stuck. I rotated my tires at 5000 and 10000 mile but did it again just to see if anything changed and it didn't so that theory is out.




2012CruzeRS,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. Have you had a chance to have your dealer look into this for you? If you have not I would recommend that you let them. Please keep me posted and if you have any other questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Atcufirt (Jan 30, 2013)

maybe the techs are smoking the intermediate steering shaft recall?


----------



## dovergeek (Feb 13, 2013)

I am having the same issue. I noticed it after about 8,000 miles. I am calling the dealership today to ask about service on it. I have a 2012 Cruze 1LT. 

I am a commuter and drive 80 miles daily and when I get on the highway and just ride I notice a pressure on the wheel while trying to do micro corrections to stay center in my driving lane. If I turn slightly farther left or right to get past the pressure, the wheel jerks ever so slightly and then the rest of the turn is smooth. For lack of a better analogy I liken it to the car racing games in the arcade where the steering wheel has power control that will jerk. Its as if something is trying to counter my movement and then gives up when it determines I want to turn.


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a 2012 loaner since my 2011 is in for heater,rear window de icer and trunk button,I have noticed while driving in a straight line on highway it also feels like the steering loosens just for a split second more to the right loaner has 22k miles


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

dovergeek said:


> I am having the same issue. I noticed it after about 8,000 miles. I am calling the dealership today to ask about service on it. I have a 2012 Cruze 1LT.
> 
> I am a commuter and drive 80 miles daily and when I get on the highway and just ride I notice a pressure on the wheel while trying to do micro corrections to stay center in my driving lane. If I turn slightly farther left or right to get past the pressure, the wheel jerks ever so slightly and then the rest of the turn is smooth. For lack of a better analogy I liken it to the car racing games in the arcade where the steering wheel has power control that will jerk. Its as if something is trying to counter my movement and then gives up when it determines I want to turn.



dovergeek,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I do understand your concerns with this. I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## dovergeek (Feb 13, 2013)

Follow up to my post earlier. Just got back from the dealer. The shop foreman took my car for a ride but he couldn't duplicate it but he did understand what I was describing. He said he would call Chevrolet TAC to get feedback. TAC said it was a common thing they are getting and advised the dealer to replace the steering rack. I go back next week to have the work done.

Now, if I could only find the high pitch (alarm like) buzzer sound the car has. But that is another search.


----------



## JeniGreat71 (Sep 4, 2012)

I have also had this issue. I drive approximately 90 miles round trip a day. Mostly highway. I do not notice this in stop and go traffic or at slower speeds. I only notice this when driving between 60-70 mph and on a straight stretch of highway. It feels like the steering suddenly gives way. I guess as most people are describing it...it almost seems like the steering wheel was stuck and then suddenly gives. No one else in the car notices and I wouldn't notice either if it weren't for the feel in the steering wheel. I would have thought it was just the driver slightly drifting if I were the passenger because you don't feel a jerk of the car; just a slight drifting and a jerk in the steering wheel. It's been happening for quite some time but I just blew it off as "my imagination", as the dealerships lead you to believe, even though I *knew* the car had not done this in the past. Once I started reading these threads I began to feel a little better about it *NOT* being "my imagination". 

I've learned to start doing my research before taking my vehicle to the dealership. When I took the car in for problems that I was having with the braking system (which could cause a terrible accident) they seemed to have no concern even after telling them that I was going to be traveling through the mountains of Tennessee after picking up my car. They seem to think because I am a woman that everything is "my imagination"; which really irritates the crap out of me. I was the daughter of a mechanic for many, many years and I learned a lot from my father while he was a mechanic. I have never had a problem with a vehicle that wasn't really a problem. Never has any complaint that I've had ever been "my imagination" nor do I plan on ever letting that be an issue before taking my car into the dealership.

I should probably try a different dealership but I live in a small community and the closest dealership aside from this one is 20 miles in the opposite direction from where I work and very inconvenient.


----------



## robert4380 (Jul 9, 2011)

*Same steering issue as all of you...*

Just thought I'd quickly add my name to the list of people experiencing the "sticky steering" issue with their Cruzes. I have a 2012 Cruze Eco with about 14,500 miles on it and have owned it for almost a year to the day. I too am experiencing this dead/sticky steering and it's exactly as all of you have described. I'll be driving along, dead straight down the road for a while, and then when I go to make a gentle correction and try to move the steering wheel off center just a tad it takes a bit more effort than normal, and then it suddenly releases with a tiny little jerk. It's nothing major, and nothing I can even duplicate with any sort of reliability. The car itself doesn't jerk or anything. It's just that to budge the steering wheel off center it take a bit more effort, and then the power steering functions like normal again. Seeing as so many of you have also experienced this, there is definitely something up with the steering racks on these Cruzes. However, I won't be taking mine in to get looked at until there is an official TSB or something from GM acknowledging the issue. Since I can't replicate the problem I don't care to waste a day dropping my car off, getting rides to and from work and back to the dealer only to be told that they can't replicate it. It's an intermittent problem, and at the worst it's slightly annoying. 

As an aside...
I've been experiencing more than my fair share of issues with my Cruze, all of which have been documented in these forums in one way or another. Until I found this forum I thought these were just random, annoying quirks specific to my car, but since so many other Cruze owners have the same issues as me I'm beginning to think it's not just a random occurrence that I'm having these oddball things go wrong. The highlights are as follows:

- Heater takes forever to make heat in the winter. After 20 minutes of driving it's fully up to temp and pumping out tons of heat, but if I so much as think about sitting at a stop light with the heat on and the blower set on level 4 the engine temp will slowly drop. I know the 1.4 is an efficient engine, but I'm sick of being cold for the first 15-20 minutes of my drive each winter morning.
- Stick shift vibrates/buzzes noticeably in 3rd gear under acceleration. Seems to be another common issue, again, which I can't replicate when I choose to.
- Squeaky clutch pedal
- Slightly squeaky steering wheel
- "Insulation" peeking up from where the dash meets the windshield
- Squeaks and rattles galore from the interior. Some I've fixed myself (dash gauge cluster, for instance) and others I have yet to track down.
- Rear seat belt that when it retracts is always off to the side of the "track" at the top of the seat.
- Still not happy about getting the aero shield under the engine hacked up from the recall.

Now the pros of my Cruze...
- Gets great gas mileage
- Eats up the miles on the highway rather quietly and comfortably
- Looks good
- Interior materials are very nice
- Rides and drives great, annoying quirks aside

BUT... with that being said once the lease on my Cruze is up I am fairly certain now that I'll just hand the car back and walk away. Even if a Honda Civic uses cheaper materials on the interior at least their interiors are screwed together a lot tighter, so I'll be looking at them for my next vehicle. Chevy used the marketing campaign that the Cruze had been tested for 4 million miles all around the world, but when multiple people are experiencing the same issues as me with BASIC stuff, like buzzing manual transmissions and sticky power steering, I don't see why I should consider GM again for my next vehicle. Building quality manual transmissions and power steering should have been mastered by everyone a long time ago.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

robert4380 said:


> Just thought I'd quickly add my name to the list of people experiencing the "sticky steering" issue with their Cruzes. I have a 2012 Cruze Eco with about 14,500 miles on it and have owned it for almost a year to the day. I too am experiencing this dead/sticky steering and it's exactly as all of you have described. I'll be driving along, dead straight down the road for a while, and then when I go to make a gentle correction and try to move the steering wheel off center just a tad it takes a bit more effort than normal, and then it suddenly releases with a tiny little jerk. It's nothing major, and nothing I can even duplicate with any sort of reliability. The car itself doesn't jerk or anything. It's just that to budge the steering wheel off center it take a bit more effort, and then the power steering functions like normal again. Seeing as so many of you have also experienced this, there is definitely something up with the steering racks on these Cruzes. However, I won't be taking mine in to get looked at until there is an official TSB or something from GM acknowledging the issue. Since I can't replicate the problem I don't care to waste a day dropping my car off, getting rides to and from work and back to the dealer only to be told that they can't replicate it. It's an intermittent problem, and at the worst it's slightly annoying.
> 
> As an aside...
> I've been experiencing more than my fair share of issues with my Cruze, all of which have been documented in these forums in one way or another. Until I found this forum I thought these were just random, annoying quirks specific to my car, but since so many other Cruze owners have the same issues as me I'm beginning to think it's not just a random occurrence that I'm having these oddball things go wrong. The highlights are as follows:
> ...



robert4380,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your Cruze. I do understand your concerns as well as frustrations with this. I would recommend that you take your Cruze into your dealer and have them look into your steering concerns. I would also like to you to keep me posted on your concerns. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Rapp (Feb 17, 2013)

We purchased our Cruze Dec 2012 and currently have 25K+ miles. My wife is the main operator of the car (work commute 50+ miles round trip with 95% freeway cruising), however, I drive whenever we go places together. We both have experienced the steering problem, by ourselves and when together. As far as I can remember we have had this issue from early on from our original delivery a little over a year age.

No need to explain what we are experiencing because it has been well documented by so many of you on this forum, let's just agree that it is the same problem.

Not an ice or build up issue - I live in Southern California and we don't have ice (at least not in the valleys where we commute).

Nothing to do with tire rotation - rotated at 10K and 20K and has consistantly had the problem.

I agree with so many of you about bringing the vehicle in, explaining the situation, having the tech tell me they could not duplicate the problem on their road test so there is nothing they can repair. I guess this will become one of those "bean" counting issues, until Cruzes start to crash and enough people are injured due to this specific problem we probably won't see an immediate rush for GM to spend money (just my uneducated opinion).

Hopefully no one has to get injured or worse for a recall or fix to come from GM. I have to think they are fully aware of the situation but at this point it is not cost effective to recall the thousands upon thousands of units out there, spend all that money, when no one has been seriously injured due to this obvious defect.

In my opinion, the GM bean counters have calculated the cost of recalling all the units is a way higher number then the possibility of a few repairs here or there for the "duplicated" defect that the dealer tech could actually discover.

I too will have to sit idle, hopefully GM will come up with a repair or recall (lke the oil spill problem that the bean counters told them to repair cause the millions in law suit settlement money would far exceed the recall repair costs). Until then, let's hope no one is seriously hurt or dies due to this defect in the steering be it mechanical or electrical.

I will only sit idle for a couple more months and at that time I will bring in my Cruze to a dealer so that it is properly documented for this defect and not just in this forum. However, I will keep this blog as evidence so if anyone in my family is injured or worse from this defect, the bean counters will have a reason to recommend the recall because I will hire an attorney.


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Rapp-

I see you're in SoCal. If you can bring it to Guaranty Chevy in Santa Ana, I know they can help you out. Talk to William there in service, he's the one who managed my case, so I know he understands the problem, and at least one of their techs there understands the symptoms and the fix.

I agree that they are not going to do a recall over this. I don't have any idea what % of Cruze's have this problem, and of those, what % of the drivers notice it. I doubt accidents will ever be attributed to this issue, it is really a handling/annoyance quality problem. Get it fixed while it's still under warranty, and while you have enough warranty remaining after the fix to be comfortable it won't recur.


----------



## Rapp (Feb 17, 2013)

socalcruze - Thanks for the response. Guaranty is a somewhat of a trip from my location (Inland Empire).


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Rapp, 
Keep us informed of if and when you do visit a dealership on this concern; if you have questions or want for us to check into this furhter, please send us more information via private message, including your name and contact details, the last 8 digits of your VIN and mileage, and a summary of the situation for Stacy when she gets the message. 
Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Schottie21182 (Mar 5, 2013)

I have a 2011 Cruze LTZ that has that same issue. If I am driving down a straight stretch of highway, the steer seems to have a "Dead Spot" and if I turn the wheel about an 1/8 of an inch either way, it goes away. It is super annoying and kinda scary at times when passing and it does it. Has anyone heard what the fix, if any, there is for it? My brother has the same issue on his 2011 Cruze LTZ as well!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Schottie21182 said:


> I have a 2011 Cruze LTZ that has that same issue. If I am driving down a straight stretch of highway, the steer seems to have a "Dead Spot" and if I turn the wheel about an 1/8 of an inch either way, it goes away. It is super annoying and kinda scary at times when passing and it does it. Has anyone heard what the fix, if any, there is for it? My brother has the same issue on his 2011 Cruze LTZ as well!


They replace the power steering rack and flash an updated software package to it to keep it from falling "asleep".

Take it in and have it fixed. Be prepared (or ask up front) to drive the car with them to duplicate the issue.


----------



## Schottie21182 (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks jblackburn! Was it covered under any recall or warranty?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Covered under warranty for me.


----------



## Schottie21182 (Mar 5, 2013)

Alright, I will have to check with the dealer that I know and see if thats going to be something extra that I will have to pay for :question::signs015:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I was considering getting my steering fixed until I was driving back from Grand Junction, CO today. My notchyness appears to be lessening on it's own.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Schottie21182 said:


> I have a 2011 Cruze LTZ that has that same issue. If I am driving down a straight stretch of highway, the steer seems to have a "Dead Spot" and if I turn the wheel about an 1/8 of an inch either way, it goes away. It is super annoying and kinda scary at times when passing and it does it. Has anyone heard what the fix, if any, there is for it? My brother has the same issue on his 2011 Cruze LTZ as well!



Schottie21182,
I am sorry to hear that you are having this issue with your Cruze. I would recommend that you have your dealer look into this for you. I would also like you to keep me posted and if you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## SkidooSteve12 (Jul 5, 2012)

I posted in another thread awhile back that my '12 Cruze ECO was doing it with under 10,000 miles on the car. And mine will also "stick" while going 35 mph too, so not just a higher mph issue. Was hoping that a fix bulletin would come out by now, but guess I'll just have to make an appt with my dealer to have it fixed and get a loaner since he's 35 miles north of my house and I work 37 miles south of my house. Worth going there since the 3 other Chevy dealers by me don't give out loaners....


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Stacy, is there a PI or TSB for the notchy steering yet? I have this issue and I was hoping to give a PI and/or TSB number to my service advisor.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

My car does the same thing


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

SkidooSteve12 said:


> I posted in another thread awhile back that my '12 Cruze ECO was doing it with under 10,000 miles on the car. And mine will also "stick" while going 35 mph too, so not just a higher mph issue. Was hoping that a fix bulletin would come out by now, but guess I'll just have to make an appt with my dealer to have it fixed and get a loaner since he's 35 miles north of my house and I work 37 miles south of my house. Worth going there since the 3 other Chevy dealers by me don't give out loaners....


Please keep us updated on your diagnosis/repairs at the dealership. By following your concerns closely, we are able to document these concerns and monitor the repairs as needed. Additionally, please feel free to contact us directly with any questions you may have.
Ashley (assisting Stacy)
Chevy Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

obermd said:


> Stacy, is there a PI or TSB for the notchy steering yet? I have this issue and I was hoping to give a PI and/or TSB number to my service advisor.


Unfortunately, obermd it is a policy that these documents are not released to our customers. I do apologize! Once you are able to visit the dealership, let us know if the dealership was able to duplicate your concern and repair your Chevrolet Cruze. We want to ensure that everything is working properly for you.

Ashley (assisting Stacy)
Chevy Customer Service


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Stacy/Ashley - PM Sent.


----------



## JeffBazell (Jan 24, 2012)

Same (everything) for me. I posted elsewhere about turning off both Stabili-Trac and Traction control, probably not a good idea except dry pavement. I see either a recall or TSB from GM soon. Too many safety issues for this one. I'll be watching. Still love my Cruze Eco, tho. (2012, 16,000k miles).


----------



## Plype11 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi Everyone!

This is the first time that I've ever joined a car forum. :eusa_clap: Unfortunately, it is because I'm experiencing the same issues regarding the steering on my Cruze as most of you have been reporting. It's doing the same "sticking" unresponsiveness at highway speeds.

I just scheduled an appointment for this Wednesday, 3/13 to have it looked at. I'm very much hoping that I won't have to test drive it with a technician to reproduce the issue since there are so many (or what seems to be many) reports of the same issue happening. The dealership (and my home) are in a rather busy metropolitan area and it would be quite a hassle to have to get onto the expressway just to show this. It's also taking time out of my work day.

Fingers-crossed, we'll see what happens. I'll be sure to keep everyone posted on the outcome and will be monitoring this forum for any new information in the interim.

Thanks ahead of time for everybody taking their time to report their issues...makes us all feel a bit less "crazy" when thinking it's only us with a problem that's hard to explain.

Matt


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Plype11 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> This is the first time that I've ever joined a car forum. :eusa_clap: Unfortunately, it is because I'm experiencing the same issues regarding the steering on my Cruze as most of you have been reporting. It's doing the same "sticking" unresponsiveness at highway speeds.
> 
> ...


Matt - welcome to Cruzetalk. I am actually going to take my Cruze on a test drive with either my service adviser or one of the lead techs so they know exactly what the issue is. Sometimes a test drive is the best way for them to understand the problem.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Unfortunately, obermd it is a policy that these documents are not released to our customers. I do apologize! Once you are able to visit the dealership, let us know if the dealership was able to duplicate your concern and repair your Chevrolet Cruze. We want to ensure that everything is working properly for you.Ashley (assisting Stacy)Chevy Customer Service


 And yet, having a TSB, PI, or some other GM document is often the only way to get a dealership service department to actually work on a customer's problem. PIs & some TSBs are posted in GM's Techlink publication, which is available to the public. Depending on the dealership to research these has been proven repeatedly here not to be a viable process. There has to be a better way.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Appointment made for my Cruze for this steering issue, A/C clutch burning smell, dirty feet smell, and glycol smell in cabin. Note, none of these cabin smells I get can be found under the hood of my car and my coolant level hasn't changed in 10,000 miles. The glycol smell in the cabin is not the same smell you get when you sniff DexCool directly and only occurs when I run the windshield vent. Smelly feet comes out of the other two sets of vents (floor and dash).

Oh - the timing is actually based on it needing an oil change, which I have done at the dealership anyway.


----------



## Plype11 (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you, obermd!

An update: Due to a last minute work schedule change, I had to be on location at one of our other campuses and subsequently made an appointment at the Chevrolet dealer out by where I'll be working this week. I dropped it off this AM to have the tires rotated and the steering issue looked at.

To my surprise, they called me back about an hour ago and explained what many on this forum have posted...the Power Steering Rack will need to be replaced, along with a computer adjustment. The part will not be in until tomorrow, so I had to go get my car and bring it back and will have to drop it off tomorrow morning again. I'm very shocked (based upon the feedback here) that they came to the conclusion on their own and did not require me to take it for a test drive with them.

I'll give a final recap tomorrow but I have to hand it to this dealership...they've been extremely friendly, accomodating and didn't even make me pay for my rotation until everything is completed tomorrow (which will be under my factory warranty).

Were you able to have a ride along to reproduce the problem?

Matt


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I haven't had my ride along yet. Before I drop it off Thursday I'll make sure it's acting up.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Plype11 said:


> Thank you, obermd!
> 
> An update: Due to a last minute work schedule change, I had to be on location at one of our other campuses and subsequently made an appointment at the Chevrolet dealer out by where I'll be working this week. I dropped it off this AM to have the tires rotated and the steering issue looked at.
> 
> ...




Matt,
I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of your service appointment. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Plype11 (Mar 11, 2013)

obermd said:


> I haven't had my ride along yet. Before I drop it off Thursday I'll make sure it's acting up.


*UPDATE:
*
Hi Everyone!

I just picked up my Cruze and it’s a true joy to drive now…as insignificant as the steering issue was, it was kind of like that nag that is always there. I am relieved and excited to say that it’s been taken care of.

As I had mentioned in my prior post, I have really lucked out with this dealership. I can’t express enough how friendly and accommodating the staff is; something I’m truly not used to when dealing with a dealership for repair/service.

I want to summarize exactly what was written on my copy of the Repair Invoice to provide others with some more information to aid in their quest in getting this fixed. It’s clearly an issue and ALL dealerships should honor the repair.

My description of the problem was:

“I would like to have my power steering checked. I’m experiencing a “hang” or “sticking” while at highway speeds when trying to adjust for drift in the lane. It almost seems as if the steering wheel hesitates when I’m slightly adjusting to compensate for road changes and can cause jerky steering.”

I’m attaching a photo of my Invoice so everybody can see the technical details surrounding the cause and subsequent steps to repair.
As I had mentioned, I am fortunate this dealership was able to take my word and realize it was an issue and not give me the run around. I urge others who are having the same or similar issues to do a ride along or something of that nature.

If anybody has any questions or anything at all, please PM me or respond on this forum!









Matt


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Your dealer should win a gold medal for good service. Glad they took good care of you.


----------



## zcars4me (Mar 14, 2013)

I also have a 2012 Cruze and have been having this same steering problems for about 6 months. I drive mostly highway and have 34,000 miles. I have noticed others who have said the issue started after they had the recall work done on the oil pan and this was the case with me as well. While my steering stickiness is more noticeable at highway speeds, it does occur at all speeds even sometimes stopped at a light. I have taken it to the dealer twice only to be told there is nothing wrong with it. I just left it at a different dealer this afternoon and if they tell me there is no problem I am going to tell them to just keep the car until you freaking fix it!


----------



## Plype11 (Mar 11, 2013)

zcars4me said:


> I also have a 2012 Cruze and have been having this same steering problems for about 6 months. I drive mostly highway and have 34,000 miles. I have noticed others who have said the issue started after they had the recall work done on the oil pan and this was the case with me as well. While my steering stickiness is more noticeable at highway speeds, it does occur at all speeds even sometimes stopped at a light. I have taken it to the dealer twice only to be told there is nothing wrong with it. I just left it at a different dealer this afternoon and if they tell me there is no problem I am going to tell them to just keep the car until you freaking fix it!


Hi zcars4me,

Sorry to hear you are having what sounds like the same problem many of us had. Be sure to explain it to the new dealership and even reference what I had posted.

Maybe contact Stacy, the GM Customer Service rep, on the forums to escalate your issue. Keep me updated!

Matt


----------



## Schottie21182 (Mar 5, 2013)

Stacy, 

Would this be covered under warranty? If so, which one?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Bumper to Bumper is good for 36 months/36K miles.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Plype11 said:


> *UPDATE:
> *
> Hi Everyone!
> 
> ...




Matt,
I am very happy to hear that your dealer has been able to get this taken care of for you!! If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Schottie21182 (Mar 5, 2013)

I have 36800 on my Cruze :-( I hope that its something that Chevrolet would put out as a service bulletin. They might not though because there aren't many with this issue, just a select few :-/


----------



## ems2158 (Feb 2, 2012)

Plype11 said:


> *UPDATE:
> *
> Hi Everyone!
> 
> ...


I have this steering sticking issue with my Cruze, as well. It's the same weird sticky/notch spot in the steering at highway speeds that many others have reported here.

I hate to waste my time taking the car to the dealer and get the, "cannot replicate the problem or no problem found" response. 

Does anyone have a TSB or something from GM that I can reference?


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Post 4


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=158836#post158836


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ems2158 (Feb 2, 2012)

ems2158 said:


> I have this steering sticking issue with my Cruze, as well. It's the same weird sticky/notch spot in the steering at highway speeds that many others have reported here.
> 
> I hate to waste my time taking the car to the dealer and get the, "cannot replicate the problem or no problem found" response.
> 
> Does anyone have a TSB or something from GM that I can reference?


I reluctantly took the car to the dealer for the steering problem, expecting them to not be able to replicate the problem. To my surprise they found it and replaced the steering rack and motor. They told me, "they have encountered a number of defective steering racks." Drove the Cruze for 2 days and about 60 miles, steering fixed. It's a pleasure to drive the car on the highway.


----------



## kerryh65 (Oct 27, 2013)

HI,
I bought a used 2012 Cruze with 26,500 miles on it over the summer. I really loved the car, and then the trouble hit about 3 weeks in. At first it was the radio would turn off and back on. Only happened once, then not again for a few weeks. Then it came back with friends. The steering wheel will lock up when I hit the brakes at low speed (have not tried it at high speed yet) turning into a parking space. Almost hit a car. Radio cuts out at the same time. The audible click of the turn signal will go silent during this time as well. I can tap the brake or jerk the wheel and get the radio to turn off as well (intermittently, not continually). It has happened a couple times when I have shifted to park. The "service stabilitrak system" light will also flash on briefly on occasion when the radio acts up. I notice a voltage surge from 13.0-13.2 all the way as high as 15.9 in the immediate timeframe of the trouble. It has come just prior, during or just after so I'm not sure which causes the other. If I turn the car off while the radio is acting up, the radio will turn off, then come back on (rather than stay on for the 10 minute period, or until the driver's door is opened). During these times the A/C settings will reset to something different than where I had them, and the dash display will reset to solo MPH. I may go days without any issues, other days it's non-stop.
An initial inconvenience is now becoming a driving hazard. 
I took the car into a dealer on Friday and had a service writer go for a ride. Fortunately, many of these issues were evident to the service writer. I have an appointment on Monday. Just hope they can/will fix it.
Anyone else have similar issues? 
Here is the only link I could find of almost identical issues: Chevrolet Cruze Steering - 2012 CHEVROLET CRUZE Problems With Steering

Any help/feedback is appreciated.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

kerryh65 said:


> HI,
> I bought a used 2012 Cruze with 26,500 miles on it over the summer. I really loved the car, and then the trouble hit about 3 weeks in. At first it was the radio would turn off and back on. Only happened once, then not again for a few weeks. Then it came back with friends. The steering wheel will lock up when I hit the brakes at low speed (have not tried it at high speed yet) turning into a parking space. Almost hit a car. Radio cuts out at the same time. The audible click of the turn signal will go silent during this time as well. I can tap the brake or jerk the wheel and get the radio to turn off as well (intermittently, not continually). It has happened a couple times when I have shifted to park. The "service stabilitrak system" light will also flash on briefly on occasion when the radio acts up. I notice a voltage surge from 13.0-13.2 all the way as high as 15.9 in the immediate timeframe of the trouble. It has come just prior, during or just after so I'm not sure which causes the other. If I turn the car off while the radio is acting up, the radio will turn off, then come back on (rather than stay on for the 10 minute period, or until the driver's door is opened). During these times the A/C settings will reset to something different than where I had them, and the dash display will reset to solo MPH. I may go days without any issues, other days it's non-stop.
> An initial inconvenience is now becoming a driving hazard.
> I took the car into a dealer on Friday and had a service writer go for a ride. Fortunately, many of these issues were evident to the service writer. I have an appointment on Monday. Just hope they can/will fix it.
> ...


First, welcome to CruzeTalk. Since you bought your Cruze used I wonder if the previous owner had a stealership that couldn't diagnose themselves out of a wet paper bag. The fact that your dealership was able to recognize the problems is a really good sign. Keep us posted on the outcome.


----------



## kerryh65 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi, Thanks for the welcome. I bought the car from a guy I know, and he had no problems at all with the car. I tend to be very leery of private party sales just for the reason that you usually buy someone else's problems. In fact, he had the car routinely serviced at the same dealer I will be taking it to on Monday. He told me his experience with this Cruze reestablished his trust in GM products, and is the primary reason he bought a Volt to replace it. I did find another thread on Cruzetalk that addresses the exact issue I am having. Will keep you posted. Thanks.


----------



## kerryh65 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi, My dealer called about 1630 today and told me they replaced the negative battery cable and the fuse block under the hood. They believe this has fixed the problems I have been having. They also replaced a brake module as part of a recall. I hope to get by there in the morning to pick it up. I will keep you posted on how the car behaves. It took all week so I sure hope it works! Kerry


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

kerryh65, 

Welcome, and I apologize to hear you have had this concern. Please be sure to keep us posted as well. If you need assistance while at the dealership, please do not hesitate to reach out to us via private message. 

Erica Tiffany 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Paladin7 (Nov 2, 2013)

My 2013 Cruz with 9700 miles recently developed the same problem after I had the tires rotated, but that could be coincidental. It is only noticeable at highway speeds, especially on straight sections of road. The car will drift either left or right, just enough that you need to correct. When you make the correction, the car "twitches" across the what should be the center position of the steering wheel, and the car is now drifting slightly in the other direction. If you try to keep the steering wheel centered, the force that you need to exert on the wheel to prevent it going off-center increases until the wheel "skips" across the center position. I have not brought it into the dealer yet. I wanted to do some research first. Here's a website with several similar reports: Chevrolet Cruze 2012 - Steering - car safety information, failing parts, recalls, bulletins, complaints


----------



## 58hammerhead58 (Nov 18, 2013)

My 2012 Cruze went in today (37000 km) for the steering sticking in the center position - they are replacing the steering rack. Didn't even hesitate to tell me that was the problem. Will see tomorrow if it is the proper fix.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

I thought I was loosing my mind, since I thought the car just had an "Disconnected" feeling when driving on the highway. Same feeling as everyone has mentioned. It's a split second of no resistance in the wheel and then it firms up again. Only occurs when going in strait line. Almost like the rack is nodding off and then comes back to life.

I'll be calling the dealer next week.


----------



## DMC (Oct 22, 2012)

Mine went in for the steering issue today. I noticed it once or twice back in spring but then it stopped doing it. It started again on my last 2 trips to IL so I made an appointment and took it in. The dealer called me back this afternoon and they are replacing the steering rack. I have a 2014 Malibu loaner but should have my Cruze back tomorrow.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

I can actually feel mine at a stop light. just a very slight nudge to the right.. Hardly noticeable... But on the highway, I get the same thing, just a little split second no response and then, all the sudden its back to normal.

With over 51000 miles on my '12 cruze, no dealer is gonna look at it, unless its gonna be covered under powertrain, or finally has a recall done on it.

Another issue, I noticed the other day as well.. Again, setting at a traffic light.. the speedometer and the DIC both said I was doing 60mph.. and then, as soon as I glanced, it was going back down. never happened again..


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

DMC said:


> Mine went in for the steering issue today. I noticed it once or twice back in spring but then it stopped doing it. It started again on my last 2 trips to IL so I made an appointment and took it in. The dealer called me back this afternoon and they are replacing the steering rack. I have a 2014 Malibu loaner but should have my Cruze back tomorrow.


Hey DMC,

Glad to hear your dealer is taking care of this concern and was able to provide you with a loaner. Let us know how it feels when you get it back. I'm sure you're looking forward to being back in your Cruze. 

Jonathan A. (Assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## LordRefa (Dec 17, 2013)

Before the Christmas holiday, I got my 2013 Chevy Cruze back from service for HVAC fix (coolant smell problem). On my way home I started to notice that the car steering is loose and decided that I will look into it after a "busy" holiday and stored it in garage. Today while driving on the road for "after holiday shopping trip with my wife", the car steering felt weird when I drive straight. The steering felt like "dead spot/disconnect feeling/no resistance feeling" just like what 99-XC600 described. While testing the steering on the stop light, I jiggled the steering and felt a small gap of dead spot with the wheels straight (felt like mechanic forgot to tighten bolt on steering). I will have to take it back to service to complain about it. This will be my third time taking the car in service since I bought it in April 2013 and haven't hit 7000 miles yet! Will complain to my service tech that there's a insulation sticking out on driver's side between the dash and windshield. Looks like mechanic was in a hurry replacing the dashboard after the HVAC fix. I wondered if they reflash the software after they fix the HVAC? The steering was fine before the HVAC fix...


----------



## ems2158 (Feb 2, 2012)

LordRefa said:


> Before the Christmas holiday, I got my 2013 Chevy Cruze back from service for HVAC fix (coolant smell problem). On my way home I started to notice that the car steering is loose and decided that I will look into it after a "busy" holiday and stored it in garage. Today while driving on the road for "after holiday shopping trip with my wife", the car steering felt weird when I drive straight. The steering felt like "dead spot/disconnect feeling/no resistance feeling" just like what 99-XC600 described. While testing the steering on the stop light, I jiggled the steering and felt a small gap of dead spot with the wheels straight (felt like mechanic forgot to tighten bolt on steering). I will have to take it back to service to complain about it...


Join the club. This is a problem that many Cruze owners have experienced. I had the steering rack and motor replaced and the problem was back after 6,000 miles. I went through the contact customer service route and took it back to the dealer to get the "cannot replicate, can't do anything" response. There doesn't appear to be too many options open to us, either trade it for something more reliable or wait until GM finds a fix.


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I had this steering issue beginning at about 5-6,000 miles. First reported it to the dealer at about 8,000 miles. After reading about the issue here, I told the dealer not to do the fix until GM was pretty sure they had a real fix, and not to just replace it with something that would likely do the same thing down the road. At about 11,000 miles I had the rack and pinion system replaced. It is a pretty big job, took the dealer at least 4 hours labor. At nearly 23,000 miles now and no recurrence of the issue.


----------



## hydrasport (Jul 15, 2012)

Really had problems today with the "non-existant" steering issue. Raining and traveling over 150 miles on the interstate, the "sticky" steering issue is no fun. Nearly impossible to steer in a straight line smoothly. Will have to bring the car back in to the shop for a third time, just so they can tell me again that they cannot duplicate the problem while driving the car from the service lane to the mechanics stall. Maybe GM customer care can convince GM that there is more than one car in the U.S. that is having this issue. I would really like to know when GM is going to recognize that there really is an issue with the steering system on the Cruze.


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

Same thing happening with my '13. Glad to see at least that it looks like a common issue that shouldn't be too hard to have taken care of. I'm gonna contact my dealer in a few days once all the holidays are behind me. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## *tim* (Aug 7, 2013)

bought my 2011 cruze new and in 50k miles never had a problem. We just traded it in for a 14 and during our test drive it was rush hr traffic and we didn't notice any issue but on out drive home we noticed toe some slack in the steering. It almost felt like driving an old farm truck with loose steering. I took it back to the dealer but the roads were snowy and icy so they didn't want to test drive it but said there was a software update so they updated it. It helped a bit but is still doing it


----------



## hydrasport (Jul 15, 2012)

I know this is an old post. It seems like the steering issue has finally been addressed by Gm today. I received a letter from GM stating that some of the Cruzes may have a "sticking" steering system issue. The letter recommended not to take the vehicle in to the dealer if the vehicle does not shows signs of a sticking steering system issue. But it also stated that the repair coverage for this issue will be extended to 10 years or 150,000 miles. At any time during this period, if the vehicle exhibits symptoms as described in the letter, the repairs will be covered by GM. 

After numerous trips to the dealer with this same complaint I finally stopped taking it back. The car is driven by my wife for short trips to work. I will not drive it on the highway in the rain or on long trips. To me, this letter shows that GM knew of the steering issue for quite some time. Something that they refused to do months ago. I don't think that I am the only one who has been told by a dealer that they would fix the problem if they knew what to do. For more than a year the local dealers have stated that GM does not feel like there is a problem. Now we have a letter showing that GM recognises an issue with the steering, the same one that I spent a year complaining about, but they offer no repair procedure in the letter. 
It is a great relief to know that I can spend the next 10 years taking the car back to the dealer only to have them tell me that they cannot duplicate the issue in their 1 mile test drive. 

I know that some of the forum members have had this issue and have had their cars repaired. With my local dealers, if GM does not had them the parts and tell them what to do, it will be the same old story until i sell the car.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

hydrasport said:


> I know that some of the forum members have had this issue and have had their cars repaired. With my local dealers, if GM does not had them the parts and tell them what to do, it will be the same old story until i sell the car.


If that's the case call customer service, you would be surprised how this gets your local dealer a bit more motivated to fix your issues. If not it may be time to find a new local dealer.


----------

